# Post pics of your infinite/trunk baffle setup!



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

Did a few searches and could not find one of these threads, we need one...

Please post details about your gear, power, and anything else you think is relevant...

Mine, 1991 Corolla with pair of JBL GTO 1514d, temporary amp is a Rockford P5002 @ 500rms, plenty loud like that. New amp will hopefully be a Pioneer GM-D9601. This is my first trunk baffle setup and I'm not going back unless I get a car without a trunk!


----------



## jonah1810 (Apr 16, 2015)

I wish my seats could fold down


----------



## n2deep3d (Jul 19, 2015)

I was always weary about baffles and air leaks...so I always built boxes.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

2 x Dynaudio Esotar 1200 subs

1 x Sinfoni Grave amp (bridged, 950W @ 2ohms)


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

> Did a few searches and could not find one of these threads, we need one...


You wont find one if your keywords are "peanut butter" or "potato".


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

LaserSVT said:


> You wont find one if your keywords are "peanut butter" or "potato".


I'm not getting this one... what???


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

toylocost said:


> I'm not getting this one... what???


You are using the wrong words in your search. Figured being on here for 4 years you would have noticed one of the threads that gets made every few months. Here is last months one: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ussion/196442-lets-see-those-ib-installs.html

And I aint against them at all. I love pics and new ideas. Its the "I searched and didn't find any" remarks that always get me.


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

LaserSVT said:


> You are using the wrong words in your search. Figured being on here for 4 years you would have noticed one of the threads that gets made every few months. Here is last months one: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ussion/196442-lets-see-those-ib-installs.html
> 
> And I aint against them at all. I love pics and new ideas. Its the "I searched and didn't find any" remarks that always get me.


Yep, I actually wrote out "infinite baffle" and "trunk baffle", that's why I didn't find it. I used both google and the forum search too. Oh well... Pretty sure I remember scrolling through that thread at some point too.


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

LaserSVT said:


> You are using the wrong words in your search. Figured being on here for 4 years you would have noticed one of the threads that gets made every few months. Here is last months one: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ussion/196442-lets-see-those-ib-installs.html
> 
> And I aint against them at all. I love pics and new ideas. Its the "I searched and didn't find any" remarks that always get me.


Damn that was only made last month too, I'm surprised I didn't post in it earlier.


----------



## thefordmccord (Oct 18, 2012)

Here are a couple pics of one we did for a friend of mine's Mazda 3. Still have some work to do in the trunk.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ussion/196442-lets-see-those-ib-installs.html

Here is the link to another thread on this subject.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

toylocost said:


> Damn that was only made last month too, I'm surprised I didn't post in it earlier.


LOLZ


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

hard to see, there are 3 DD 3500's IB


----------



## 1styearsi (Aug 13, 2012)

i spent 0. not a IB fan.no real control over the airspace. it seems like most use cheap jbl woofers,if they tear up they are cheap to replace and maybe they are suited for IB. 
IB looks nice though.


----------



## HK53sbr (Jun 15, 2014)

AE IB15's........Just finished it up last week.


----------



## gregerst22 (Dec 18, 2012)

Here's mine with a single IDMax 15.



















and then I switched to a pair of AE SBP15s



















Car is sold though. My next build will still be using the SBPs in IB.


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

AVIDEDTR said:


> hard to see, there are 3 DD 3500's IB


This looks interesting


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Too bad it doesn't work very well.
No matter what drivers (AE/HAT/DD) they don't load properly.



Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

AVIDEDTR said:


> Too bad it doesn't work very well.
> No matter what drivers (AE/HAT/DD) they don't load properly


Care to elaborate on this? Also why do you have it setup like that? 2 in the deck and 1 behind the seat?


----------



## DATCAT (Aug 3, 2009)

Firing out the bottom of the spare tire well. FI IB3 18


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

DATCAT said:


> Firing out the bottom of the spare tire well.


That is so cool. What do you cover it with? How do you deal with keeping amps cool?


----------



## DATCAT (Aug 3, 2009)

toylocost said:


> That is so cool. What do you cover it with? How do you deal with keeping amps cool?


Thanks! I appreciate the compliment. What you can't see is I poured 200#s of concrete to be the baffle and counter weight to the sub. 

I will make a false floor soon. I got a new job and I am working 6-7 days a week right now so the project is sorta stalled. The false floor will give 1/2 to 3/4" clearance which should be plenty of ventilation for them. I had them under a similar false floor in my last car.


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

DATCAT said:


> Thanks! I appreciate the compliment. What you can't see is I poured 200#s of concrete to be the baffle and counter weight to the sub.
> 
> I will make a false floor soon. I got a new job and I am working 6-7 days a week right now so the project is sorta stalled. The false floor will give 1/2 to 3/4" clearance which should be plenty of ventilation for them. I had them under a similar false floor in my last car.


Haha what kind of car? No sag with 300 lbs in the trunk?


----------



## DATCAT (Aug 3, 2009)

toylocost said:


> Haha what kind of car? No sag with 300 lbs in the trunk?


It is a 06 Toyota Avalon. There is some sag. I am looking for a solution. Trying to find heavier duty springs.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

pair of incriminator audio flatlyne 18's dual 2 ohm voice coils, final 2 ohm load bridged on two channels of a mosconi AS200.4. I have not bench tested the AS200.4 at 1 ohm per channel (and no reviews I have seen have either) much less at 2 ohm bridged where each channel runs at 1 ohm. but I assume I have over 1000w of headroom.


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

DATCAT said:


> It is a 06 Toyota Avalon. There is some sag. I am looking for a solution. Trying to find heavier duty springs.


Wow good luck with that, I don't think you're going to find those but I could be wrong. Possibly spring/strut spacers similar to a leveling kit for a Tacoma but those might need to be one offs. Other than that all I could think of is air struts.


----------



## TadCat (Nov 10, 2013)

Lol I almost wanna post a picture of mine, but I have all the carpet off in the whole trunk so it looks nasty


----------



## captainscarlett (Mar 15, 2011)

HK53sbr said:


> AE IB15's........Just finished it up last week.



Am I wrong in thinking that, that looks more like a sealed enclosure rather than IB?


----------



## maggie-g (Aug 20, 2014)

captainscarlett said:


> Am I wrong gin thinking that, that looks more liek a sealed enclosure rather than IB?


What you are seeing is most likely a carpeted screen or metal mesh cover. I doubt its a solid panel.


----------



## HK53sbr (Jun 15, 2014)

maggie-g said:


> What you are seeing is most likely a carpeted screen or metal mesh cover. I doubt its a solid panel.


You are correct, it is cosmetic only.


----------



## captainscarlett (Mar 15, 2011)

Of course, of course. Thanks people, my brain is still on charge. 

I will have to give IB a go one day.

Love to see a write up about the AE's. They get a lot of praise.


----------



## ninetysix (Dec 6, 2009)

Old thread, but what the heck. Here's my IB manifold setup I'm working on. Two JBL GT5-15 15" subs mounted PPSL to fire through the ski pass in my Holden Astra sedan (Vauxhall astra, Chevy viva same thing). It's no BMW or Mercedes, but like many European cars the rear seats are steel backed and the rear shelf is quite well sealed with no speakers. I've always struggled to get much bass into the cabin, so I figure that means I won't have too much trouble sealing the trunk off.

The ski pass is approx 12" high and 8" wide, meaning the "slot" on my manifold is slightly over 1/3rd of my combined woofer SD. The manifold isn't exactly small, but I figure it's the best way to get two 15s working without losing all my trunk space or having to drive around with the seats folded down, or having to cut any steel.

Not quite finished yet, you can see the glue is still wet in the pics. 3/4" laminated MDF I picked up cheap from the offcut section of my local lumber yard, the kind they make cabinets and bench tops from I think. Might do some extra bracing if required, and the wood screws will be replaced with t-nuts.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Old one I did in my Honda FIT.

AE IB 15 off a JL [email protected] 8 ohms



Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

Here's mine. 07 Cobalt SS. PPI Phantom 15 running off 500w of JL HD900/5. I figured I'd go with a cheap woofer to start with and that way if it turned out awful or I didn't like the sound I wouldn't be out a ton of cash. On the contrary, I was very pleased with how it looks and I LOVE the way it sounds so I'm not changing anything. The wire will be tucked away and "finished" better once I figure out how/where I'm doing the amp rack.


----------



## ninetysix (Dec 6, 2009)

Got her in, sure ain't pretty but MAN did it exceed my expectations!

I used some foam gasket tape on the mouth of the manifold and screwed it to the steel around the ski pass. Haven't done any sealing or bracing, though I've got a small amount of deadener on the trunk lid behind the number plate.

Measurement shows the IB jbl gt5-15 pair (red) versus an alpine swr12d4 in 1.6ft3 tuned to 25hz both with no eq, 80hz LR4 low pass (20Hz BW4 high pass on the alpine only) and the same volume setting on the dsp remote, from the drivers seat. However, on the alpine I had set the gain with a DMM for 1100w (alpine mrx-m110 1100w amp) and the jbls I set it for 600w.

The cones are hardly moving with it cranked so I think I could give it plenty more yet. But so far it plays both lower and higher than the ported 12R did, with a lot more output once eq'd to blend with my mids. Distortion is nonexistent, and the only rattles are somewhere in the dash  when doing sweeps from 5hz I can hear a slight popping noise like a leaky woofer just as it starts but I have no plans to do anything about that, it doesn't feature in any music I've listened to so far.


Cheers


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

All infinite Baffle Ive built over the years


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

a Few more


----------



## Aldaa (Feb 25, 2015)

Mic10is said:


> All infinite Baffle Ive built over the years


I still hate myself for not being able to buy this car, lol. :bigcry:


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Mic10is said:


> All infinite Baffle Ive built over the years



My current favorite!


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Here's the setup I had in my previous wrx. 


























Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## FunkPnut (May 16, 2008)

Current setup, but swapping out in a couple of weeks:


----------



## emilime75 (Jan 27, 2011)

Mic10is said:


> All infinite Baffle Ive built over the years


Are those 8s or 10s? How did that install work out? What kind of power?


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Dang Mic! You've done one or two builds in your day I'd say. Nice work!

As for me.. Soon I hope. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

That was 4 idq10 that were top mounted in BMW e36 coupes. Amp was image dynamics Q1200.1 
Hit like 141.4 the only time it was ever metered and that wasn't pushing it to the max bc I didn't want anything to blow. Majority of time the subs weren't even on bc I had the front sub


----------



## emilime75 (Jan 27, 2011)

Mic, what's your opinion of 4 Infinity REF860W's across the rear deck? It's the most/biggest I can fit and going behind the seat back is not possible, the gas tank is there. I've started a thread on it but, not much feedback so far. Modeling in WinISD, it looks like they'll take 250W each to reach xmax.


----------



## Majik (Jun 22, 2009)

Mic10is said:


>


Is/was it worth the effort for a front mounted sub like this? Any issues with T/A or cancellation with the rear subs?


----------



## Majik (Jun 22, 2009)

FunkPnut said:


> Current setup, but swapping out in a couple of weeks:


You're getting rid of the IDMAX 15?? WHY?!?!?!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Majik said:


> Is/was it worth the effort for a front mounted sub like this? Any issues with T/A or cancellation with the rear subs?


It was totally worth it. Id front mount a true subwoofer in every vehicle install if I could. there is a clear difference between creating the illusion of upfront bass and actually having it.

There were no issues between front and rear. for judging purposes the rear was seldom used and if it was, it covered 1 octave. (below 30hz)

I could use the front sub and run it all the way down but it didnt have the output or efficiency when playing below 30hz


----------



## Majik (Jun 22, 2009)

Mic10is said:


> It was totally worth it. Id front mount a true subwoofer in every vehicle install if I could. there is a clear difference between creating the illusion of upfront bass and actually having it.


Nice...and the bass isn't pulled to the passenger side at all?


----------



## FunkPnut (May 16, 2008)

@Majik

I stumbled across a pair of SBP15's a month or two back for dirt cheap.

2 of those will play louder on less power than an IDMAX15 and they weigh about the same.

Did you ever get yours installed yet?


----------



## Majik (Jun 22, 2009)

FunkPnut said:


> @Majik
> 
> I stumbled across a pair of SBP15's a month or two back for dirt cheap.
> 
> ...


Cool! Looking forward to your SBP vs MAX 15 comparison! 

Unfortunately, I have not found the time to get mine installed. These IDMAX 15s are going in my 3rd car, which I'm still gathering all of the gear for. All I really need now are some install accessories (dist blocks, fuse holders etc)...and 60-80 hours of time to land in my lap. I wanted to have the entire system at least functional by June, but that didn't happen. I'm shooting for the end of July now. That should give me at least a few months of play time before I put her in storage for the winter.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Majik said:


> Nice...and the bass isn't pulled to the passenger side at all?


frequencies below 80hz are omnidirectional. location is much less of an issue


----------



## Majik (Jun 22, 2009)

Mic10is said:


> frequencies below 80hz are omnidirectional. location is much less of an issue


Theoretically, yes...in an anechoic environment. Vibrations, rattles and slight motor noise will direct your ears to the source. I've been able to localize my trunk mounted IDQs on several occasions.

Like you said, "there is a clear difference between creating the illusion of upfront bass and actually having it."

I also imagined crossing them over a bit higher to reinforce midbass; say up to 150Hz.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Majik said:


> Theoretically, yes...in an anechoic environment. Vibrations, rattles and slight motor noise will direct your ears to the source. I've been able to localize my trunk mounted IDQs on several occasions.
> 
> Like you said, "there is a clear difference between creating the illusion of upfront bass and actually having it."
> 
> I also imagined crossing them over a bit higher to reinforce midbass; say up to 150Hz.


every up front sub I have used play from 63hz or so and down. Its used as a subwoofer. playing it higher would cause it to localize


----------



## Majik (Jun 22, 2009)

Mic10is said:


> every up front sub I have used play from 63hz or so and down. Its used as a subwoofer. playing it higher would cause it to localize


Yeah, maybe my idea wouldn't work out. Still curious how you isolated the front/rear waves. Any build pics? Or pictures of the baffle or backside vented area?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Majik said:


> Yeah, maybe my idea wouldn't work out. Still curious how you isolated the front/rear waves. Any build pics? Or pictures of the baffle or backside vented area?


the Ti vents thru a channel in the firewall/floorboard. just a series of holes drilled through then covered in grill cloth that was heavily treated in scotchgaurd to act as a gortex type material. Gortex itself doesnt work well bc it basically farts when it passes air (it passes a bunch at once but not freely at all times)
But the grill cloth works to keep dirt and debris out and moisture to a minimum. 

In my coupe, I drilled a 2.5" hole in the lower kick panel and it vents out through the hole into the inner fender


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 20, 2018)

I'd love to get this thread revived.

Pictures and links to build threads (if available) please!


----------



## Nineteen69Mach1 (May 30, 2017)

Same here. Getting the itch to get rid of the box and go IB. Strongly thinking about it. Really curious to see how it would perform in my crew cab truck. 2 IB's under the rear seats..... hmmmmmm


----------



## Ali-323i (Oct 4, 2019)

A friend helped me with this. Had to cut my own ski pass, then add the baffle. Pretty happy with it it. 
BMW E90


----------



## ninetysix (Dec 6, 2009)

You'll have to excuse the mess in my trunk, and the less than half finished install! But this is what I've got going on in the back of my MY13 Volkswagen Passat B7 sedan (3C, the German made one not the US NMS model).

A pair of Alpine type-S 15" subs that had been gathering dust under my bed for about 3 years, in a hastily fashioned (PPSL?) manifold. I need to trim the bottom corner off of it to make it easier to get the spare tyre out, heaven forbid. Some paint or carpet might be nice too! Along with some threaded inserts to mount the drivers, for now the chipboard screws are serving as an anti-theft device should anybody dare to put their hand in there  

Manifold is mounted to the seat back with 50x50x6mm aluminium angle bolted into M10 rivnuts (which should look pretty oem with a plastic trim plug come resale time) with rubber "waffle-board" under the bracket and a nylon washer under the bolt+steel washer.

It's a long way from done, zero tuning other than crossovers (Dirac can do that later when I upgrade the DSP) and lots of gaps to seal up, but it's doing the trick as a daily driver for now


----------



## donotattempt (Dec 30, 2009)

2013 Sonata SE turbo


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Accord coupe 9th gen


----------



## datooff (Aug 5, 2019)

How high these subs are able to play to? Where they are crossed over? 



dcfis said:


> Accord coupe 9th gen


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

datooff said:


> How high these subs are able to play to? Where they are crossed over?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


High, they mate up to horns. I have them at 100-125. Id always have them at 125 as the slap is insane but it draws me back to the rear at times.


----------



## datooff (Aug 5, 2019)

dcfis said:


> High, they mate up to horns. I have them at 100-125. Id always have them at 125 as the slap is insane but it draws me back to the rear at times.


Wow, that's pretty high.
I'm installing FI IB3 1x18 inch sub, hope that it can play at least up to 50-55hz in my car. Worried about crossing with midbass that is able to play to 60hz with 12db slope.


----------



## soundhertz (Apr 26, 2011)

Here are some Aura 18s I have in my E39. I still have my IDW18s as well and I can swap them without any modifications. Both have their advantages and both sound awesome!


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

soundhertz said:


> Here are some Aura 18s I have in my E39. I still have my IDW18s as well and I can swap them without any modifications. Both have their advantages and both sound awesome!


You wins. I didn't even know there was idw 18s


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

datooff said:


> dcfis said:
> 
> 
> > High, they mate up to horns. I have them at 100-125. Id always have them at 125 as the slap is insane but it draws me back to the rear at times.
> ...


If i was going after the lows i would be all over fi 15s. I would assume they would play up to 60 pretty easily but they have some heavy cones


----------



## soundhertz (Apr 26, 2011)

*infinite/trunk baffle setup!*

Yeah, the IDW18s are the best sounding subs I have ever heard. Not as much output as the Auras but can shake the car. Blend seamlessly with the mid bass even if crosses at 80 hz or higher.


----------



## donotattempt (Dec 30, 2009)

soundhertz said:


> Here are some Aura 18s I have in my E39. I still have my IDW18s as well and I can swap them without any modifications. Both have their advantages and both sound awesome!



Those Aura 18s are pure sex. Awesome stuff man.


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 20, 2018)

Here’s mine. 

AE SBP15 in a 2015 Camry











And from inside the cabin. (I’ve covered the exposed gray painted sheet metal below the sub after I took this photo)


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

You have room for another!


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 20, 2018)

dcfis said:


> You have room for another!


If this was directed at me, I’m not so sure.

The sub has basically zero clearance at the top and is only has a thin layer of CCF between it and the trunk.


----------



## ILX Cheeta (Feb 23, 2020)

Chris12 said:


> Here’s mine.
> 
> AE SBP15 in a 2015 Camry
> 
> ...


This looks nice, um... dumb question time... do you play music with the seats down like in photo? Or do you have to have the seats up?
sorry for dumb noob question.
Thanks


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 20, 2018)

ILX Cheeta said:


> This looks nice, um... dumb question time... do you play music with the seats down like in photo? Or do you have to have the seats up?
> sorry for dumb noob question.
> Thanks


I asked the exact same question before I went ahead with the setup.

No, it certainly isn’t necessary to have the seats down to hear/feel the sub, and I almost never have the seats down when listening. The sub’s sound waves are very long and will pass right through the seat.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Chris12 said:


> Here’s mine.
> 
> AE SBP15 in a 2015 Camry
> 
> ...


That's a nice and tidy setup! I dig it.


----------



## ILXCheeta (Mar 6, 2020)

T


Chris12 said:


> I asked the exact same question before I went ahead with the setup.
> 
> No, it certainly isn’t necessary to have the seats down to hear/feel the sub, and I almost never have the seats down when listening. The sub’s sound waves are very long and will pass right through the seat.


Thanks,
I will start working on mine next week. Just ordered some


Chris12 said:


> I asked the exact same question before I went ahead with the setup.
> 
> No, it certainly isn’t necessary to have the seats down to hear/feel the sub, and I almost never have the seats down when listening. The sub’s sound waves are very long and will pass right through the seat.


Thanks,
For your reply and help.

I am looking at same sub.
How many watts RMS are you running to Sub? Where is it crossed over?
I just ordered some 80 mil kilmat to deaden my trunk area and doors.
Also was planning on running my sub facing other direction, so firing into passenger compartment.
Any tips and or suggestions?


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 20, 2018)

ILXCheeta said:


> I am looking at same sub.
> How many watts RMS are you running to Sub? Where is it crossed over?
> I just ordered some 80 mil kilmat to deaden my trunk area and doors.
> Also was planning on running my sub facing other direction, so firing into passenger compartment.
> Any tips and or suggestions?


I am powering my SBP15-4 with a JL xd300/1v2. It’s rated at 200w rms @ 4ohms, but I believe that we measured somewhere around 250w rms doing some fairly rudimentary measurements. The xd300/1 has been perfect for me, though the sub will get a bit louder if you give it another 200 w rms (~450w rms) - but you’d likely need to run a subsonic filter with that much power in an IB setup.

Keeping Andy W.’s (Audiofrog) recommendation to “set the low pass filter for your subwoofer half an octave below the high pass frequency you chose for the midbass speakers” in mind, Nick Adams set me up a with 50hz high pass filter on the sub and a 70hz low pass filter on my midbass speakers (zr800’s). I know this arrangement doesn’t work for everyone, but I’ve been very happy with it.








Time Alignment Part 5: Putting it all together


This one isn't just about time alignment. It's about using what you've learned from the last four posts about time alignment in a straightforward proc...




www.audiofrog.com





If I were to change anything at all with my system, I’d add a second sbp15. It’s definitely unnecessary, but I like my bass


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 20, 2018)

One other recommendation if you haven’t already bought the killmat:
I’d recommend getting dynamat. There are bulk kits on eBay, and I think you’ll be glad you spent the extra money in the end.


----------



## ILXCheeta (Mar 6, 2020)

Chris12 said:


> One other recommendation if you haven’t already bought the killmat:
> I’d recommend getting dynamat. There are bulk kits on eBay, and I think you’ll be glad you spent the extra money in the end.


Fantastic advice,
I appreciate your feed back and help.
Curious, what makes dynamat a better choice? Perhaps I did not do enough research in sound deadner material... But I do remember Dyna mat from when I was into car audio in the early 90's.


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 20, 2018)

ILXCheeta said:


> Fantastic advice,
> I appreciate your feed back and help.
> Curious, what makes dynamat a better choice? Perhaps I did not do enough research in sound deadner material... But I do remember Dyna mat from when I was into car audio in the early 90's.


Check out the last post of this thread:








Sound Deadening (CLD) Testing


I don't know what happened to Thinsulate Acoustic. We used it and sold it for years. It was a great product but 3M gave me no support at all - no technical data and no response when I tried to get answers to QC issues. I believe their primary interest was using it in engineered OEM parts. The...




www.diymobileaudio.com





Though dynamat didn’t come out #1, it a great performer in all areas. It’s also reasonably priced, readily available, doesn’t stink, and my experience has shown that it’s reasonably removable (compared with other brands).

Ive never used kill matt, so I can’t comment on it specifically - and in all honesty, it’d probably work just fine. But I have had positive results from dynamat, and many others on here have as well. It’s just something that I know works.


----------



## Curt D (Sep 30, 2016)

No trunk...sooooo. 
Waiting on a pair AE IB12AU. Doing some fitting in the pics. Cascade VB3 from the seats back.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

Curt D said:


> No trunk...sooooo.
> Waiting on a pair AE IB12AU. Doing some fitting in the pics. Cascade VB3 from the seats back.


Not sure if you ordered from a AE but the SBP series was found to be the better In subs from AE. If you ordered from AE, maybe they’ll let you swap them.


----------



## Curt D (Sep 30, 2016)

dgage said:


> Not sure if you ordered from a AE but the SBP series was found to be the better In subs from AE. If you ordered from AE, maybe they’ll let you swap them.


I wondered about that, but then Peter from PSSound told me to go with the IB AU. They are due to ship early this week.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

I remember reading on the AE forums that the IBxxAU works better for true IB and SBP can work better for trunk baffle if more than 1 sub is used.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Single AE IB15AU-8 in my Camry:


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Truthunter said:


> Single AE IB15AU-8 in my Camry:
> View attachment 263099


Oh Wow man.. I hadn't taken a good look at your install in a long time. Crazy clean!!! Well done.


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

Anyone with anything new to share? Gotta few little goodies today for my upcoming trunk baffle... 2 AE SBP12-4’s! These babies are purdy!!!


----------



## Picassotheimpaler (Sep 21, 2014)

Mic10is said:


> a Few more


Sorry for resurrecting from the dead..
But Mic, how did you vent the sub in the bottom picture? I'm thinking about doing the same location and cutting next to the frame rail right under where the sub is in the picture here.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Picassotheimpaler said:


> Sorry for resurrecting from the dead..
> But Mic, how did you vent the sub in the bottom picture? I'm thinking about doing the same location and cutting next to the frame rail right under where the sub is in the picture here.


 Based on what u quoted the bottom pic is the idq12 in the rear quarter panel.
It's vented via the oem ductwork for pressure relief.
Just removed the flapper so it had a clean unobstructed path.


----------



## Picassotheimpaler (Sep 21, 2014)

Mic10is said:


> Based on what u quoted the bottom pic is the idq12 in the rear quarter panel.
> It's vented via the oem ductwork for pressure relief.
> Just removed the flapper so it had a clean unobstructed path.


Yeah that was the one I was curious about. That was my original plan, but I was worried about that small vent not being enough to vent properly. Either acting as a port, or just restricting the flow at higher volumes and changing the response at different listening levels. How did that one work for you?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Picassotheimpaler said:


> Yeah that was the one I was curious about. That was my original plan, but I was worried about that small vent not being enough to vent properly. Either acting as a port, or just restricting the flow at higher volumes and changing the response at different listening levels. How did that one work for you?


I guess It worked fine, Howard (Chefhow) won Meca Finals with that install.
the oem vent was like 2-3"x 5" or something. so it provided a good amount of opening


----------



## Picassotheimpaler (Sep 21, 2014)

Mic10is said:


> I guess It worked fine, Howard (Chefhow) won Meca Finals with that install.
> the oem vent was like 2-3"x 5" or something. so it provided a good amount of opening


Good to know. Was that a 10 or 12 used there?
My vents happen to be 5x5 but I've been hesitant to use it for the ae15 I plan on using. Just because of the "rule" I have seen of needing atleast 1/2 SD opening to work "properly". 
I've done trunk IB before, but it would be my first true IB. I enjoy experimentation, but I would hate to start cutting for it to end up sounding off somehow haha.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Picassotheimpaler said:


> Good to know. Was that a 10 or 12 used there?
> My vents happen to be 5x5 but I've been hesitant to use it for the ae15 I plan on using. Just because of the "rule" I have seen of needing atleast 1/2 SD opening to work "properly".
> I've done trunk IB before, but it would be my first true IB. I enjoy experimentation, but I would hate to start cutting for it to end up sounding off somehow haha.


IDQ12. Enclosure volume was like .4cu ft as well which helped some. original idea used a variovent but it created too much resistance on the low end. 

Ive done 4 ID10s in spare tire well that vented thru a home depot 6" drain grate. worked well. 

all my front mount 10s in my BMW vented thru fairly small openings as well. 

Just get as much open area as possible and go with it. alot can be done with eq as well


----------



## Picassotheimpaler (Sep 21, 2014)

Mic10is said:


> IDQ12. Enclosure volume was like .4cu ft as well which helped some. original idea used a variovent but it created too much resistance on the low end.
> 
> Ive done 4 ID10s in spare tire well that vented thru a home depot 6" drain grate. worked well.
> 
> ...


Thanks a ton. This was exactly the info I've been digging for the past few weeks. Was finding differing info regarding the vent size and using airspace behind the driver before the vent.


----------

